

Never see localhost SSL warnings again - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/localhost-ssl-fix

======
nailer
Author here! This is one command in total, and easily reversible (just delete
the 'localhost' entry in Keychain Access).

There's also a bonus at the end: a command line 'https-server' you can fire up
to serve the local directory as needed.

